# I'm bored, so...



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

My husband and I went through the McDonald's driveway window and I gave the cashier a $5 bill.
Our total was $4.25, so I also handed her 25c.
She said, 'you gave me too much money.'
I said, 'Yes I know, but this way you can just give me a dollar back.'
She sighed and went to get the manager who asked me to repeat my request.
I did so, and he handed me back the 25c, and said 'We're sorry but we don’t do that kind of thing.'
The cashier then proceeded to give me back 75 cents in change.
Do not confuse the people at MacD's.

We had to have the garage door repaired.
The repairman told us that one of our problems was that we did not have a 'large' enough motor on the opener.
I thought for a minute, and said that we had the largest one made at that time, a 1/2 horsepower.
He shook his head and said, 'You need a 1/4 horsepower.'
I responded that 1/2 was larger than 1/4 and he said, 'NOOO, it's not. Four is larger than two.'
We haven't used that repairman since...

I live in a semi rural area.
We recently had a new neighbor call the local city council office to request the removal of the DEAR CROSSING sign on our road.

The reason: 'Too many dears are being hit by cars out here! I don't think this is a good place for them to be crossing anymore.'


IDIOT SIGHTING IN FOOD SERVICE.
My daughter went to a Mexican fast food and ordered a taco.
She asked the person behind the counter for 'minimal lettuce.'
He said he was sorry, but they only had iceberg lettuce.

I was at the airport, checking in at the gate when an airport employee asked,
'Has anyone put anything in your baggage without your knowledge?'
To which I replied, 'If it was without my knowledge, how would I know?'
He smiled knowingly and nodded, 'That's why we ask.'

The pedestrian light on the corner beeps when it's safe to cross the street.
I was crossing with an 'intellectually challenged' co-worker of mine.
She asked if I knew what the beeper was for.
I explained that it signals blind people when the light is red.
Appalled, she responded, 'what on earth are blind people doing driving?!'
She is a government employee.....

When my wife and I arrived at a car dealership to pick up our car after a
service, we were told the keys had been locked in it.
We went to the service department and found a mechanic working feverishly to unlock the driver’s side door.
As I watched from the passenger side, I instinctively tried the door handle and discovered that it was unlocked.
‘Hey,' I announced to the technician, 'its open!'
His reply, 'I know. I already did that side.'


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

You seem to run into a lot of idiots!


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Dang, your world sucks.


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Common sense goes a long way and I believe it's a long lost skill.


----------



## lawrence1 (Jul 2, 2008)

Perry Co.?

My previous game warden here, Mike Miller, told me the one about the Deer. His version was a woman called him and wanted him to move it further down the road where it was safer to cross.


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

Failure to Maintain a Firm Grasp of the Obvious


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Gees...wish I could repeat some of our Cashier goof ups..


----------



## G.lock (Apr 1, 2014)

You have a wife and a husband?


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

G.lock said:


> You have a wife and a husband?


Man you know how it is these days. His husband is his wife


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

That airport baggage comment will get you a strip search now days... perhaps that is your goal? ha ha

the 1/2 vs 1/4 is unfortunately too common...

nice post - brightened up the end of the day.


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

I think there was a recall on the minimal lettuce for ecoli, the iceberg is still ok. 

I had a similar incident at a drive thru, the attendant had to go get her manager, he walked over looked at the transaction, grinned and handed me a dollar bill. I said "scary isn't it?" He replied, yes, yes it is.


----------



## Bill Reindl (Mar 8, 2017)

Deer is spelled deer when your referring to animal. When your writing a letter dear is spelled with a A Dear.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

Bill Reindl said:


> Deer is spelled deer when your referring to animal. When your writing a letter dear is spelled with a A Dear.


perhaps that was intended. as in - my DEAR was hit by a car while sitting next to the DEER crossing sign, on the opening day of DEER season.

see, it does actually fit too... but then i think we all knew the intent. :^)

you gotta love the English language. my foreign language speaking friends can't understand why we "Americans" can't learn their language as English is the most confusing of them all...


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Bill Reindl said:


> Deer is spelled deer when your referring to animal. When your writing a letter dear is spelled with a A Dear.


That's almost as bad as not understanding why someone would give you an extra quarter in the drive through.


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

Went into to an Arby’s, in central IL, & stupidly ordered a “turkey bacon & ranch”. The little girl looked horribly perplexed as she desperately searched the keypad for almost a minute, before going to the back & fetching the manager. The manager quickly pointed to the “turkey ranch & bacon” key so I could get my sandwich.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

I love giving the pennies or odd change stops some people dead in there tracks ive had the cashier give me back my pennies and my pennies masters of the obvious and I once asked the young hostess for my breakfast pizza it took almost 15 mins before she realized they don't make a brkfst pizza


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

In many instances i don't blame the person that don't know how to do the job...(Though adding and subtracting should be common knowledge for anybody older than 5 im guessing.)
I blame managers and HR for hiring theses people to begin with, or not giving them the proper training to do their job properly.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

privateer said:


> perhaps that was intended. as in - my DEAR was hit by a car while sitting next to the DEER crossing sign, on the opening day of DEER season.
> 
> see, it does actually fit too... but then i think we all knew the intent. :^)
> 
> you gotta love the English language. my foreign language speaking friends can't understand why we "Americans" can't learn their language as English is the most confusing of them all...


Ummmm...no...the person just didn't know how to spell deer.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Bill Reindl said:


> Deer is spelled deer when your referring to animal. When your writing a letter dear is spelled with a A Dear.


Debbie downer. Couldn’t just take the humor of the post?


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

[QUOTE="He shook his head and said, 'You need a 1/4 horsepower.'
I responded that 1/2 was larger than 1/4 and he said, 'NOOO, it's not. Four is larger than two.'
We haven't used that repairman since...

I live in a semi rural area.'[/QUOTE]

Kind'a explains it all, doesn't it? --Tim


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

hired a 20 year old young man this summer for our construction crew. he was on summer break from college, I asked him to cut me a 2 by 4 4ft. 3 inches and I gave him my tape measure and he looked at me kinda confused and asked.....can you show me where 4ft 3 inches is on this tape? and he is a college student....kinda scary huh?


----------



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

Cut and paste from Facebook


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

I was working as a cashier back in the 80s when the Susan B Anthony dollar coins came out (remember those?)

One lady was paying and she was putting those down like they were quarters, and I pointed out to her that those were dollars. 

Blame the Mint maybe because they do look a lot like quarters, except they're not quite round; they have eleven sides. (??)

I could have kept quiet and ripped her off. I'll bet that happened a few times.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

bobk said:


> Debbie downer. Couldn’t just take the humor of the post?


Must suck to be perfect huh?..he prolly never makes mistakes.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Shad Rap said:


> Must suck to be perfect huh?..he prolly never makes mistakes.


I am not perfect as being perfect is a fault, and I have no faults.

a friend and I went to the saint joe river salmon fishing. it was early morning so we went to a drive through but I don't remember what restaurant it was. but they had a special on coffee. 10 cents would get you a coffee at that time. so 2 cups was 20 cents. I handed the girl 2 bucks and said keep the change. her reply was what for. I said it wasnt for anything it was just a tip. she said whats the tip for. I said never mind just give me my change. she gave me the change. she acted like I wanted her virginity for a buck eighty. I have never tried giving another tip at a drive through.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Back before I got hitched and I was dating, I took this one ol girl to the Drive-In movies. (moochies)
She was good looking but a little slow. After we parked I said, Do you wanna get in the back seat? She said no, I wanna stay up front here with you.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

^^^^^^


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

Lazy 8 said:


> Back before I got hitched and I was dating, I took this one ol girl to the Drive-In movies. (moochies)
> She was good looking but a little slow. After we parked I said, Do you wanna get in the back seat? She said no, I wanna stay up front here with you.


since you qualified that as "before hitched dating" -- I am wondering if you have any stories you would like to share from "after hitched dating"...


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Lazy 8 said:


> Back before I got hitched and I was dating, I took this one ol girl to the Drive-In movies. (moochies)
> She was good looking but a little slow. After we parked I said, Do you wanna get in the back seat? She said no, I wanna stay up front here with you.


That's a classic right there. I don't care who ya are!!!!!!


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

privateer said:


> since you qualified that as "before hitched dating" -- I am wondering if you have any stories you would like to share from "after hitched dating"...


A gentleman (hillbilly) never smooches and tells.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

robertj298 said:


> Cut and paste from Facebook


Winner winner chicken dinner.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Still, all good humor is based in truth. I've had quite a few cashiers get tripped up by the "correct change" trick! 

If you really want to screw with a cashiers head, do what I did one time. My bill came to $16.25 and I handed the girl $21.25! I could hear the synapses frying in her brain! She looked at me, completely at a loss as to what to do, and I told her "Just punch in twenty one and a quarter, cash tendered, and see what happens." Of course it came up $5.00 change due. 

She tried to hand me five ones! I seriously wanted to brain the goof! But, my mind kept telling me, "This is why she's working as a cashier for minimum wage!" So, I took the ones, thanked her, and went on my way! 

Sometimes it's Hell being able to do math in your head!


----------



## G.lock (Apr 1, 2014)

Was watching a ball game with a friend. He and his wife were saving for a nice vacation. She came home with a armful of Macy's bags, he commented "I thought we were trying to save money", she replied " I didn't spend anything I charged it". 
True story!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Another true story.
Years ago I used to have a Browns get together every Sunday during season.
A really good friend of mine brought his brother along for one of the get togethers and his brother was half wasted when they got there. About 9-10 guys altogether there. At halftime we were all sitting around talking and the subject of gas mileage with certain vehicles comes up.
My friends brother says in a serious loud voice that it really didn't matter if your car got bad gas mileage cause if you drove it faster, you would get to where you were going more quickly so you wouldn't burn as much gas and get better gas mileage.
Everybody kinda got quite and looked at him. My friend(his brother) told him to just sit there and don't say anything else so he wouldn't further embarrass the family.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Too many of these are spending too much time on their toys ( phones ) and not enough time paying attention in school and getting good everyday experience.


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

Fastwater, no kidding, once a friend of the family told my father that once his big Oldsmobile got up to speed on the freeway, it burned less gas than a small car because it had all that inertia to carry it along.


----------



## OSUdaddy (Oct 18, 2010)

cement569 said:


> hired a 20 year old young man this summer for our construction crew. he was on summer break from college, I asked him to cut me a 2 by 4 4ft. 3 inches and I gave him my tape measure and he looked at me kinda confused and asked.....can you show me where 4ft 3 inches is on this tape? and he is a college student....kinda scary huh?


Sad. Even Home Depot recognizes the problem with some of today's youth.

http://videos.homedepot.com/detail/...w-to-use-a-tape-measure?autoStart=true&page=2


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

I worked in a department store that was closing out their ski shop department. 75% off everything.

Employees got a 20% discount anyway. So the cashier (who was the department manager) added 75% and 20% to give a 95% discount, and we were standing in line, arms full.

Well, the security chief showed up. He picked out a bunch of stuff and got in line.

As an administrator, he got a 30% discount. So the cashier added the 75% and the 30% to get a 105% discount. When she realized that they actually owed him for buying stuff, she finally realized her mistake.

The thing is, you might think that he, as head of security, might see it as his duty to put a stop to that when he heard about it. But no, he was going to catch that ride if he could.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

As mom would have said, "Dumb Bell"!


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

OSUdaddy said:


> Sad. Even Home Depot recognizes the problem with some of today's youth.
> 
> http://videos.homedepot.com/detail/...w-to-use-a-tape-measure?autoStart=true&page=2


One of the very many headscratchers i have had over the years

So I'm doing an interview for an open position i have and i ask the young man that was applying for a diemaker position if he was able to use and read micrometer, calipers and depth mics. He proceeded to tell me ""oh yeah" but its been awhile i have been working construction lately. When i said i understood then asked him how comfortable he was and how precisely he could use a tape measure he said i m usually within a line or two most of the time,so i said so within a thirty-second he said no about half of the time . WTF


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Ill admit I learned most of my math while working the corner bvg store Grammas bakery shop Millbrook bakery ( counting returns how many dozen buns on a rack giving change toe in toe out neg pos cambers )and my geometry ( little ) while doing car n trk alignments. Those jobs in small shops and bosses who were the BOSS r few n far between I know its a new hitech world and the yewtes would do better with a little more SPARE THE ROD SPILE THE CHILD. IMO Sorry abt the rant Thanks for reading. I also know college and catholic high school grads who couldn't hit a nail with a hammer


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

In another life I was in the Carpenters Union. I was working in Houston back in the early 90's and they couldn't buy enough help. I actually had something I'd never seen before, kids right out of high school who couldn't pass a basic math test would start out as a Pre-Apprentis. Then when they passed BASIC math, they'd be a full fledged Apprentis. 
What was junior and high school for?


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Down South teachers only need to have a 2 yr degree. Around here a Masters is nearly required


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

What part of West Virginia you fum!??
Just kitten, Im fum there too!! I have a decree in inginerein!
(Every one of those anecdotes was great! Amazing those people properly filled out job applications!)


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

My buddy told me that he was in the bank one time standing in line as the teller tried to explain to the young lady at her window that her checking account was overdrawn. The dumbbell pulled her checkbook out of her purse, waved it in the teller's face and said, "But, I still have checks!"


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Walked into to a McDs the other day that had just got the new self ordering system. As I always pay with cash I went up to the register to order since that was where I would end up to pay anyway. I was informed I would have to place my order at the self ordering machine as they no longer take orders at the cash register. Since I was out in the middle of nowhere I went and placed my order then went to the cash register to pay. The young girl then proceeded to read my order back to me and asked me if it was correct.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Evinrude58 said:


> Walked into to a McDs the other day that had just got the new self ordering system. As I always pay with cash I went up to the register to order since that was where I would end up to pay anyway. I was informed I would have to place my order at the self ordering machine as they no longer take orders at the cash register. Since I was out in the middle of nowhere I went and placed my order then went to the cash register to pay. The young girl then proceeded to read my order back to me and asked me if it was correct.


Don't you think they should pay you for placing your own order?


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Evinrude58 said:


> Walked into to a McDs the other day that had just got the new self ordering system. As I always pay with cash I went up to the register to order since that was where I would end up to pay anyway. I was informed I would have to place my order at the self ordering machine as they no longer take orders at the cash register. Since I was out in the middle of nowhere I went and placed my order then went to the cash register to pay. The young girl then proceeded to read my order back to me and asked me if it was correct.


Lol I hate those things!!!! An I'm not scared of technology at all. I refuse to use them......


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Snakecharmer said:


> Don't you think they should pay you for placing your own order?


OR PAY ME TO BAG MY OWN GROCERIES?


----------



## 68bucks (Aug 17, 2013)

I was at MIS many years ago with a couple of buddies in an RV in the infield for a race. We were on the roof watching the race and the sky darkened to the north as a storm was moving in. On of the guys said "it's cool we have the motor home so if it rains we can go inside and watch the race." We had a good laugh at that one. In all fairness though there was a little alcohol involved. We still laugh about that one to this day. He'll never live it down.


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

Redheads said:


> In many instances i don't blame the person that don't know how to do the job...(Though adding and subtracting should be common knowledge for anybody older than 5 im guessing.) I blame managers and HR for hiring theses people to begin with, or not giving them the proper training to do their job properly.


In todays world, you're hard pressed to find workers of any sort ... in many cases you mainly need a warm body, ie: burger joints, cashiers and landscaping among others, reading and writing are optional ... managers are expected to babysit all the maroons that HR hires because they're under pressure to find workers ... have had numerous instances baffling cashiers with the change deal, here's my real life story ... I was the Carpentry program director and sole instructor of that trade for a school which will remain unnamed so I don't get sued ... 90%+ of my adult "students" ... had to have HS diploma or GED ... couldn't add anything more than 21 and they'd have to be naked to do that ... early on I'd have them add 1/4, 1/2, 5/16, and 3/8 ... 20 minutes later I'd get a different answer from each of them and most weren't even close, they were astounded and amazed that I could do that in my head ... my 6th grade math teacher would have failed them, but somehow they got thru skool and gradgeeated ... converting from fractions to percentage to decimal was like speaking Mandarin Chinese to them, they had no clue that 1/2, .5, and 50% were the same amount ... they had tape measures for them that I'd never seen before ... the top line had your normal tape increments ... you know the ones, little marks are 16ths, little bigger marks are 8th, then quarter and finally the big 1/2, but just marks nothing else ... on the bottom of the tape they had listed every eighth, 1/8, 1/4, 3/8, 1/2, 5/8, 3/4, 7/8 ... my Mensa candidates still had to literally count the "little marks" to get any measurement that required the use of 16ths ... a regular mantra from them was "why do we have to do all this math all the time, I just want to be carpenter" ... when I explained that a carpenter uses math about 213 times ... in the morning before break ... then often several hundred more times that day, they were astounded ... the Pythagorean Theorem was a complete waste of time because most of them had no idea what a hypotenuse was ... was forced to graduate anyone who paid their fees, about $15K for 40 weeks, and was in attendance much but not all of the time, but I'd never hire most of them for anything but a laborer ... boss wanted me to recommend them to places as carpenters, when I told them the best I could do was carpenter helper for some but not all they weren't as happy as they'd like to be, they were promising these guys they'd be carpenters in 9 months ... we, as a society, have dumbed down everything so much that a smart dog could probably graduate some schools, all you have to do is show up once in a while and ta-da, you're a graduate, even if you can't spell it ...


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

baitguy said:


> In todays world, you're hard pressed to find workers of any sort ... in many cases you mainly need a warm body, ie: burger joints, cashiers and landscaping among others, reading and writing are optional ... managers are expected to babysit all the maroons that HR hires because they're under pressure to find workers ... have had numerous instances baffling cashiers with the change deal, here's my real life story ... I was the Carpentry program director and sole instructor of that trade for a school which will remain unnamed so I don't get sued ... 90%+ of my adult "students" ... had to have HS diploma or GED ... couldn't add anything more than 21 and they'd have to be naked to do that ... early on I'd have them add 1/4, 1/2, 5/16, and 3/8 ... 20 minutes later I'd get a different answer from each of them and most weren't even close, they were astounded and amazed that I could do that in my head ... my 6th grade math teacher would have failed them, but somehow they got thru skool and gradgeeated ... converting from fractions to percentage to decimal was like speaking Mandarin Chinese to them, they had no clue that 1/2, .5, and 50% were the same amount ... they had tape measures for them that I'd never seen before ... the top line had your normal tape increments ... you know the ones, little marks are 16ths, little bigger marks are 8th, then quarter and finally the big 1/2, but just marks nothing else ... on the bottom of the tape they had listed every eighth, 1/8, 1/4, 3/8, 1/2, 5/8, 3/4, 7/8 ... my Mensa candidates still had to literally count the "little marks" to get any measurement that required the use of 16ths ... a regular mantra from them was "why do we have to do all this math all the time, I just want to be carpenter" ... when I explained that a carpenter uses math about 213 times ... in the morning before break ... then often several hundred more times that day, they were astounded ... was forced to graduate anyone who paid their fees, about $15K for 40 weeks, and was in attendance much but not all of the time, but I'd never hire most of them for anything but a laborer ... boss wanted me to recommend them to places as carpenters, when I told them the best I could do was carpenter helper for some but not all they weren't as happy as they'd like to be, they were promising these guys they'd be carpenters in 9 months ... we, as a society, have dumbed down everything so much that a smart dog could probably graduate some schools, all you have to do is show up once in a while and ta-da, you're a graduate, even if you can't spell it ...


I cringe everytime I hear Aaron Goldhammer try do math his sports talk show. He can't do 10% of $100,000 without a calculator.


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

I wonder how many of us could do long division on paper.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

scioto_alex said:


> I wonder how many of us could do long division on paper.


I can, I can. 

I went thru Harley Davidson training at MMI in Orlando. 13 months of classes. And many of those that got DG, aka dun grageated, couldn’t work on a tricycle. How did they graduate? $$$$. Money talks and dumbasses walk...out of school with a certificate.


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

Then there's spelling, oh boy could I be a grammar Nazi with the mistakes I see online like confusing there/they're/their, etc. The reason for the confusion is the difference between written and spoken English. Those three words sound the same, so any one of them is likely to pop in where another would be correct.

But I don't pick at that.


----------



## Maplehick (Jan 18, 2019)

I grew up in a family of carpenters but I can't seem to remember when I learned to read a tape. Do you guys remember when you learned? I had a two year apprentice just start with me as a mill Wright that I have to teach to read a tape! He's 46 years old!!!

Sent from my SM-J727P using Tapatalk


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

7th grade wood shop.


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

MuskyFan said:


> I can, I can.
> 
> I went thru Harley Davidson training at MMI in Orlando. 13 months of classes. And many of those that got DG, aka dun grageated, couldn’t work on a tricycle. How did they graduate? $$$$. Money talks and dumbasses walk...out of school with a certificate.


Me, too! No calculator required.

Truck driving schools are the same way. If you pay the tuition, they’ll make certain you pass the test. Had a co-worker who was fired from a truck driving school because he tried to fail the dunces.


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

Had another co-worker who was caught using his cell phone during a pre-employment test: He couldn’t read a tape measure!


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Here's a trick question I use during interviews:

How many 16ths in an 1 inch? The answers are telling...

BTW, I can't claim ownership of that...


----------



## Maplehick (Jan 18, 2019)

Scary to think of how many people don't have a clue as to what your talking about.

Sent from my SM-J727P using Tapatalk


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Evinrude58 said:


> Walked into to a McDs the other day that had just got the new self ordering system. As I always pay with cash I went up to the register to order since that was where I would end up to pay anyway. I was informed I would have to place my order at the self ordering machine as they no longer take orders at the cash register. Since I was out in the middle of nowhere I went and placed my order then went to the cash register to pay. The young girl then proceeded to read my order back to me and asked me if it was correct.


I have a bil who refuses to use the self check out at wall mart. says it knocks someone out of a job. but he'll stand in line for an hour to check out. the way I see it is the self checkout are here to stay. if I can use them and be out in 10 minutes i'm not going to wait in line forever. it doesn't matter if he has 1 or 20 items he will not use them. sometimes I just think he is intimidated by the registers.



scioto_alex said:


> Then there's spelling, oh boy could I be a grammar Nazi with the mistakes I see online like confusing there/they're/their, etc. The reason for the confusion is the difference between written and spoken English. Those three words sound the same, so any one of them is likely to pop in where another would be correct.
> 
> But I don't pick at that.


I just use there for everything. I know I get it right sometimes. I went to work at a young age to help my mom raise 7 kids with no man in the picture. so I only graduated the 6th grade and forgot a lot of what I learned. I did go on to get my ged in the marine corps. then I took some photography classes at ive tech and took basic math, English, and phycology classes. but passed them all with above average grades. but (there) was never a focus of the ged or the collage classes. I do hate when guys can spell but don't do so. but the thing I hate most is to be called out on my spelling by some self ritchous bigot who has no idea who I am or how I had to live. I don't mind guys like you discussing bad spelling. its just when guys that think there better than me because they spell better want to slam my spelling that I take offence.



Maplehick said:


> I grew up in a family of carpenters but I can't seem to remember when I learned to read a tape. Do you guys remember when you learned? I had a two year apprentice just start with me as a mill Wright that I have to teach to read a tape! He's 46 years old!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-J727P using Tapatalk


im 67 and its been a long time since I was in school. but I remember having to have a ruler back then. i've been able to read a tape as long as I can remember. but I'm sure I was taught early in school. now when I got a job when I got out of the marine corps that required me to read micrometers I was a bit lost until I was shown how to read them. it was real easy for me to read them then.
sherman


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

One thing to know about self check-outs...Lack of eligible hires. The retail and food industry are hurting for eligible-(clean record) people to hire. So if it were not for self checkout you would be waiting even longer in line.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

scioto_alex said:


> I wonder how many of us could do long division on paper.


No problem here. I may have trouble doing square roots though. It's been too many years.


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

I've been self-taught in some ways. I finished college and went into temp jobs filling in for secretaries, etc., for short stints. Over the years computers changed and my assignments changed, and I've been able to learn new equipment and methods etc., which I was never formally trained for. Life is a learning experience.


----------



## fishcrazy20 (Aug 13, 2016)

Self Check out is a joke. Back in the day I worked for a big name grocery store in AZ, before plastic bags came along. We would challenge each other to how fast we could check out customers. With a good bagger, I could hit 80-85 rings (scans) per minute, error free. Today's self check out is about 5 rings a minute due to the software involved. Regular check out is not much faster. SMH....


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

I remember hearing that back in the paper grocery bag days, the test of a good bagger was that you could cut the bag down the side and nothing would fall out.


----------



## G.lock (Apr 1, 2014)

Last time I used the self check out at W-mart I got the red light. Looked around, three other red lights and no associates to help. After ten minutes of waiting and no help to anyone, I used my mega outside voice and called "attention Walmart associates, customers need help at the self checkouts". Moments later there were supervisors everywhere.


----------



## Maplehick (Jan 18, 2019)

sherman51 said:


> I have a bil who refuses to use the self check out at wall mart. says it knocks someone out of a job. but he'll stand in line for an hour to check out. the way I see it is the self checkout are here to stay. if I can use them and be out in 10 minutes i'm not going to wait in line forever. it doesn't matter if he has 1 or 20 items he will not use them. sometimes I just think he is intimidated by the registers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just wish I was a better teacher. There are things that I do I just don't realize until someone asks me why I do that? Maybe it's not the people were training maybe it's me the trainer that is not teacher?

Sent from my SM-J727P using Tapatalk


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Snakecharmer said:


> I cringe everytime I hear Aaron Goldhammer try do math his sports talk show. He can't do 10% of $100,000 without a calculator.


I cringe everytime I hear him....


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Bill Reindl said:


> Deer is spelled deer when your referring to animal. When your writing a letter dear is spelled with a A Dear.


Since you're playing spelling cop I'll play grammar cop...
"Your" should be "you're" x 2. "a A" should be "an A". You're welcome.


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

I was at the auto parts store the other day. I paid in cash. Watched the guy count the money I counted twice and hand me $10 back and said I over paid. I asked him to count again as I was sure I paid correctly. So I counted it with him and came to the correct amount. He says "see $10 to much". I said ok and took the $10 and left. Sometimes you can't fix stupid. Even when you try.


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

I caught a cashier once, had a purchase for a little under $20 and paid with a $50. When he gave my change back and there was a $20, a $10 and some smaller bills in it I stopped him and said he was giving me change for a $50. If I hadn't done that, his till would have been short by $30.

...at least, anyway; I don't know how the rest of his day went.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Seaturd said:


> Since you're playing spelling cop I'll play grammar cop...
> "Your" should be "you're" x 2. "a A" should be "an A". You're welcome.


Can I play punctuation cop? You need a comma after cop.
I hate this game. Most of my mistakes are from a crappy keyboard. That's my excuse.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Snakecharmer said:


> Can I play punctuation cop? You need a comma after cop.
> I hate this game. Most of my mistakes are from a crappy keyboard. That's my excuse.


Ma 3 yrs in 6th grade hepped me a lot with both grandmar and punktiation.


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Snakecharmer said:


> Can I play punctuation cop? You need a comma after cop.
> I hate this game. Most of my mistakes are from a crappy keyboard. That's my excuse.


Ha! I debated that comma in my head for a good 12 seconds before I lost interest.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Seaturd said:


> Ha! I debated that comma in my head for a good 12 seconds before I lost interest.


Why waste (or is it waist LOL) the ink on a comma?


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Snakecharmer said:


> Why waste (or is it waist LOL) the ink on a comma?


Punctuation is over-rated anyways i vote we eliminate it from future posts whos with me


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Seaturd said:


> Punctuation is over-rated anyways i vote we eliminate it from future posts whos with me


I don't know...I'm not as young as I used to be and some of these long post that run together without periods runs me out of breath tryin to read them.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

fastwater said:


> Ma 3 yrs in 6th grade hepped me a lot with both grandmar and punktiation.


Almost as gooder as me FW. Had to quit in the 8th grade cause they wouldn't let me out to go vote....


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Usally the person tying to parce someun elsie gramar makes mistooks themselfs wile duing sew. If’un you can get the jist of whut someboddy is saying then just let it be! Damn!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Hatchetman said:


> Almost as gooder as me FW. Had to quit in the 8th grade cause they wouldn't let me out to go vote....


Hmmm...sounds like you and I( or should I say 'us'ns')went to the same institute of higher learnins.


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)




----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Seaturd said:


> Punctuation is over-rated anyways i vote we eliminate it from future posts whos with me


Well if you were a young girl, you wouldn't want to miss a period....


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

One mistake that almost everyone makes is confusing jealousy and envy.

You're jealous of something you have, that you don't want to share, like your spouse. So there is the jealous husband.

You're envious of something you don't have, that you want, like your neighbor's spouse.


----------

